# C50, Khan, 585, VXS/VXR or R2.5



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Hi everyone.

I am in the market for a high-end carbon frame and just like many others I have been racking my brain trying to figure out which one to buy. I have narrowed down my selection to the following bikes (in no particular order):

Colnago C50
Kuota Khan
Look 585
Time VXS or VXR
Cervelo R2.5

I am 28 years,5'9'', about 165 lbs, relatively athletic, and have a normally proportioned body. I usually dont have time to ride more than 2-3 hours at a time. I do not compete although I like to ride hard.

I am looking for a bike that is balanced. I dont want to sacrafice one characteristic at the expence of another. But importantly, I am looking for COMFORT. It does not have to be double-century spend half your waking life on a bike type of comfort, but I dont want to feel beat up after a ride.

These bikes are hard to find and testride but I already know that all of these bikes are great. So I am not really looking for individual praise or criticism; but what I am really looking for is someone that has ridden two or mre of these bikes and can COMPARE them. If so then please share your thoughts with me. 

Thank you


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

HazemBata said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am in the market for a high-end carbon frame and just like many others I have been racking my brain trying to figure out which one to buy. I have narrowed down my selection to the following bikes (in no particular order):
> Colnago C50
> Kuota Khan
> ...


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

nope 
1st rule is to buy the bike you are sure your LBS can deliver in some resonable time 
I've heard few horror stories about Colnago and ther quality and service lately.
BTW I would add DeRosa King X-light to that listing of top carbon frames.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Broad price range. .*



HazemBata said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am in the market for a high-end carbon frame and just like many others I have been racking my brain trying to figure out which one to buy. I have narrowed down my selection to the following bikes (in no particular order):
> 
> ...


The Kuota and the Cervelo are FAR less expensive than the Colnago and Look. Additionally, the VXR, the Look 585 and the C50 are lugged Carbon frames, and (you may want to search on it) it's said they have a more compliant ride than the one piece frames like the Kuota. The C50 is sublime, but VERY EXPENSIVE unless you find used. I think for the money (I own a C50) the Time VXR is the best for the money (although it's not cheap either).


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

I've written a review for the R2.5 ... I like yourself was looking for your particular ride type and didn't have the opportunity to ride all of the listed brands without taking time off work.

I went with the R2.5 because it was the top drawer offering from my LBS and provided me with the opportunity to get right to riding with a unique ride ( read not a Trek).

My advise... in this catagory, there's no best value or sensible answer. It's what you want.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

*Custom?*

Why not go custom? Try an American-made Calfee, Parlee or Crumpton. Each can turn around a frame quickly and he will get to speak with the builder to discuss your wants.


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*Custom?*

MWT... what are you riding? ...

Custom still needs a LBS or local contact to be really involved in the process don't you think?

I am reading about how even the pros don't fit on their team rides and go to third party consultants and fitters to get their position dialed in. This seems to be a more important factor than perhaps a change in the headtube angle or top tube adjustment that perhaps a custom builder has the power to do.

Don't get me wrong, the idea of a custom build makes the heart beat a little faster, but I think that it's still not for the masses.


----------



## philcycle (Apr 13, 2005)

*Khan*

Did you buy a bike yet? I could have written your post. I'm 160lbs 6'2" and want a responsive yet comfortable bike. I got to ride the Khan at the bike show last week and bought it. I'm going withe full Durace and I'm undecided on the wheels. Dealer wants me to go with Real Super Sonic 40 carbon wheels. I've been riding Topolins and love them.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Hi Phil,

First off, congratulations on your purchase. I'm sure it is a sweet ride. Why don't you share your thoughts of the bike with us (although the fact that you purchased it already says a lot).


I have not purchased a bike yet....I am taking my sweet time. I think I have narrowed it down to the Kuota or Time. I have heard nothing but positive reviews regarding both these companies. My only concern is the warranty.

There is a guy in Indiana who is offering great prices on Time/Ksyerium combos at bicycledoctor.net.

Regarding the wheels, I hear that the Topolinos help reduce road buzz becuase of the spoke material...do you agree? If you like the wheels then why buy anything else, it seems like your dealer is trying to get more money out of you. However, if you are going to get a CF wheelset I suggest looking at the Zipps and Reynolds. I am considering getting the Clysdale or Cyclocross version for normal road use just to ensure they will be durable enough for everyday riding. Even the Clysdale or Cyclocross versions are still lighter than other aluminim wheels. The Real CF wheels seem a bit on the heavy side. The Rolf Prima wheels seem light and durable too. Although again, if you like the Topolinos I say stick with them.


----------

